# How to physically connect a pressure washer



## eztiger (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm looking at getting my first pressure washer soon.

From reading around the Nilfisk C100 coupled with the autobrite heavy duty snow foam lance seems like an ideal beginners / budget combo.

Having never used a pressure washer before I have a silly question around connections and hosing.

My outdoor water tap is on the side of the house, whereas the garage and driveway is around the front.

Without measuring up it's a fair old distance as the garage sticks out from the front of the house some way so the distance from outside tap to drive is reasonable.

How do pressure washers (budget ones anyway!) connect to the water supply? Do they come with their own hosing to connect to a tap? or do they expect you to have an existing, standard, garden hose which will attach to the pressure washer?

If the former can you buy extension hoses for the Nilfisk?

I see most pressure washer specs list how long the 'hose' is but I'm sort of assuming this is the hose the lance is attached to - so telling you how far away from the pressure washer you can be. Not how far the pressure washer can be from the water supply.

I'm sure this is a very silly questions for anyone whose owned a pressure washer for more than 5 minutes but... 

Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

You will simply need a hose of sufficient length to reach where you need to work. The hose that comes with pressure washer often discussed is from the washer to the lance. Standard hoselock type connectors are usually fine although ensure the one you connect to the PW does not have a device which stops the water flow if not connected as they can decrease the pressure. That is because the the washer may not have a sufficiently long nipple to release it enough.


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Your best bet is to screw one of THESE on to your outdoor tap and on the water inlet of the pressure washer.
Fit one of THESE on each end of your hose. I've got a 30m hose and it reaches easily from the back of the house to the pressure washer with plenty to spare.

With the fittings I have linked to it is easy to connect and disconnect your hose from your tap and pressure washer as the are all push fit and to pull them off you just pull back on the arrowed section of the hose connector.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

eztiger said:


> I'm looking at getting my first pressure washer soon.
> 
> From reading around the Nilfisk C100 coupled with the autobrite heavy duty snow foam lance seems like an ideal beginners / budget combo.
> 
> Any help greatly appreciated!


Hi there, this is the combo i currently use at home and would say it's an ideal size for looking after your own cars. Power is great and hooked up to my Autobrite HD lance gives me masses of thick foam.
I connect it to the water supply using standard Hozelock connectors without any problems at the end of a 50M hose pipe (long way to the road )

Buy it and have fun.


----------



## eztiger (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks all for the help and advice.

Exactly what I needed!


----------

